# Bubbler and bottle filler



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Plumbed this in yesterday in an office that's been using 5gal. bottles in a cooler.

This is an Elkay unit and the first time I've used one. I found it very tight to work with compared to the older style bubblers/coolers (of which I only ever did one), but they are ADA compliant and seem to work ok.

This was a little difficult as it was a finished space so there wasn't any room for errors and barely enough room for a supply line and drain. It didn't make things any easier with the "chair rails" running the length of the wall either. 

The wall backed on to an existing kitchen so, we tapped a 3/8 feed and drained indirectly into an existing but currently unused 2" copper trap.

Anyhow, it's chilled and filtered with a bottle filler attachment that should get good use. They are considering two more units elsewhere in the office but they won't be quite as easy as access to a drain is going to be a trick.

Total time was about 5 hours at a clean, quiet and relaxed pace which ended up being a little less than I figured. All things being equal, I could shave that by two hours easy another time - the instructions are pretty poor so, I spent a lot of time reading and re-reading to make sure I didn't botch something up.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Have installed a pile of these in the past two months. Pretty cool little unit. If they want filtered water I would advise not installing the filter assembly that comes with the unit, real pain in the ass to change. Put a whole house filter in the line somewhere and use a carbon filter on it.


----------

